# Which Moss is more heat tolerant?



## walterk (Feb 13, 2010)

I am aware that mosses favor temperatures that are on the cooler side. 

I believe that there are general guidelines for the temperature range for mosses (with the max being ~80F ?).

That said, in your experience, which moss is more heat tolerant -- Christmas moss or Peacock moss?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I think they're more or less similar... the _Vesicularia_ and _Taxiphyllum_ species, in my experience, aren't as picky as some other mosses when it comes to temperature. _Fontinalis_, on the other hand, you can forget about in temps above the low 70s, and _Fissidens_ seems to do better in my unheated tanks but will also grow in the upper 70s (never tried it in anything more than that).

Plain old java moss (_T. barbieri_) grows just fine in discus temps (82-84ºF) for example.


----------



## Topete (Oct 3, 2010)

i too have had better success with java over all others.


----------



## dub216 (Nov 3, 2011)

asukawashere said:


> I think they're more or less similar... the _Vesicularia_ and _Taxiphyllum_ species, in my experience, aren't as picky as some other mosses when it comes to temperature. _Fontinalis_, on the other hand, you can forget about in temps above the low 70s, and _Fissidens_ seems to do better in my unheated tanks but will also grow in the upper 70s (never tried it in anything more than that).
> 
> Plain old java moss (_T. barbieri_) grows just fine in discus temps (82-84ºF) for example.


i know what you mean by the fissidens, i have it in my tank, alond with java, the fissiden is doing good, just very slow to grow, i have my temp at 76, for my exodons, on the other hand the java grows like crazy, just added 4 golf ball size portions to my centerpiece driftwood not much growth yet, still getting aclamated i suppose, i do dose twice a week, once a month with subtrate firts, no co2 yet, all plants are doing well, i dont want crazy growth, due to the amount of fish i have in there, 9 exos, 1 5inch jag cory, i spiny ell, and 2 needle loaches, just thought i would share,lol


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Java moss on my driftwood grows like a weed. I have 2 German blue rams and my tank stays at a steady 81 degrees


----------

